# Tubes to naturals



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

Usually when I want to attach looped tubes to a natural, I drill through the forks and pull the loop throught then slide in a small peg to secure it. I have noticed recently that this is causing damage to the tubing just in front of my side of the forks, leading to snapping. Probably caused by the tubing crashing into the holes at high speed. I then decided to try an attachment method that I remember from my youth, namely the tube loop fully stretched round the fork then tied, in this case with rubber strips, in my youth twine was used to secure bicyle inner tubing bands cut with scissors







I have attached examples of what I mean, and a can hit 4/5 times at 30 feet with the second method of attachment, btw this new sling shoots like a dream. Finally, please note the alcohol content of that lager







A neighbour drinks this all the time and usually throws his emptys into my garden, a dedicated supplier of targets








Anyway, my question is, has anybody else tried this method of attachment, and what were their thoughts on this. Thanks

Update : Sorry to say, getting this message and could not post the pictures in full.


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

workaround, but lager can seems to be lost in space


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2011)

enddays said:


> workaround, but lager can seems to be lost in space


Awesome I am going to try this. I just drilled into one of my favorite naturals and did the pull through and stretch back over the top of the fork maneuver. (the one Gekko does) not to happy with the results but nice to see this alternative.


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

It really is worth the effort Sean. I set up a small secure jig to stretch the tubes between the forks and pouch before wrapping and securing them with thera strips to the tubes as pictured. I am really surprised with the increase in accuracy for me, and hopefully longer tube life. Pity the picture of the lager can did not load as it showed around 5 hits within 2 inches of centre at 30 ft, great by my standards









MODS :

Just a query guys. My first picture on this thread was around 512 kb and was displayed. The second and third were also about the same 500 kb but were rejected as being too big to upload. If this site is suffering from bandwith problems could you advise us members on the best file size to use when uploading ? Thanks.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

I have thought on this before and it will always be a problem unless you can use one tuber per side and put stainless eyelets or if it is over the top you will have to have a pair of metal caps made up. I will do this when I find just the right natural because I do also like shooting tubes.


----------



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

Atta Boy Enddays 
When you loop tied the tube around the fork, each tie is well toward the center line between the two forks. This should allow the tubes to flow TTF smoothly, with little back slap. Could this account for the better accuracy as well? You know how when things work well, they just look right. This is a nice simple method that just looks right. I think you have done some excellent work here and deserve a big "atta boy". A lot of slingers will be using this idea. Al


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

I do Gekko style and have recently started experimenting with DH's paratab, well at least my version of DH's paratab, I'm happy with both but always nice to see a NEW IDEA.


----------



## 39699661 (Mar 2, 2011)

Attached is my method, I hope you will like it.

4.5mm hole(diameter), 2040 tube. After 200 shots,there is no damage.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

I like using a paracord loop where both ends are on the target side of the fork and just long enough to allow for over the top shooting. I like it because it keeps the tubes lined up just like a Chinese style ring metal slingshot. I have one natural with leather tabs "gypsy" tied onto the forks, but I don't like the twist it puts in the looped tube. I haven't noticed a decrease in accuracy with the twist in the loop from the gypsy tabs, but it just bugs me because it has a twist. The groove on the ends of the forks also allows you to quickly switch to bands with a flat top fork, but creating a shallow groove on the very top of the forks will help to keep the cord centered on the top. Just my two cents worth.


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks for the comments and suggestions guys


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

AJW said:


> Atta Boy Enddays
> When you loop tied the tube around the fork, each tie is well toward the center line between the two forks. This should allow the tubes to flow TTF smoothly, with little back slap. Could this account for the better accuracy as well? You know how when things work well, they just look right. This is a nice simple method that just looks right. I think you have done some excellent work here and deserve a big "atta boy". A lot of slingers will be using this idea. Al


Glad you picked up of the fact that the ties are toward the center line between the forks AJW. Funny thing is, I didn't tie them like that but positioned them to face me. After a couple of shots I saw that they had moved inwards and repositioned them. A couple of shots later they again turned inwards and stayed in the pix position as I continued to fire the slingshot. It's like they naturally _assumed _the best position for smoothly passing through the forks, and therefore the best accuracy. Maybe I have stumbled onto something


----------

